# Sony Ericsson W580i



## La mouette (29 Mars 2007)

Sony Ericsson W580i





Sony Ericsson a présenté lundi un nième téléphone de la série Walkman, le W580i. Petit frère du W850i il est aussi plus fin.

*Caractéristiques:* 

*Taille
*99 x 47 x 14 mm

*Poids* 
94 gr

*Couleurs disponibles* 
Style White
Gris Urban

*Écran* 
TFT 262 144 couleurs
240x320 pixel

*Mémoire* 
Mémoire du téléphone 12 Mo*
Prise en charge de Memory Stick Micro (M2)

*Réseaux* 
EDGE
GSM 850
GSM 900
GSM 1800
GSM 1900


----------



## Marcello (31 Mars 2007)

Pourriez vous me dire si ce tel mobile est compatible avec le carnet d'adresses c'est a dire reprendre la fiche complete ?  tel ?  e-mail ? anniverssaire ?
d' avance merci


----------



## La mouette (31 Mars 2007)

Il sortira au troisième trimestre 2007, peut-être que d'ici là il sera compatible iSync ..


----------



## nova06 (20 Octobre 2007)

oui il est compatible avec iSync. Il suffit d'ajouter un plugins &#224; iSync pour qu'il soit reconnu, que vous trouverez ici


----------



## Wild Rose (11 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, je suis nouvelle membre ici, et j'aimerais savoir si le Sony Ericsson W580i comprend la fonction Infrarouge ?... Merci d'avance.


----------



## Wild Rose (11 Novembre 2007)

Est-ce que le Sony Ericsson W580i a une fonction infrarouge ?!


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Novembre 2007)

et si tu allais voir toi meme sur le site du constructeur ? mmmh ? tu veux quand meme pas qu'on fasse tout pour toi ?:mouais:


----------



## Wild Rose (11 Novembre 2007)

Ben justement, le constructeur ne le dit pas !!!!!!!!!!!  C'est pour &#231;a que je cherche des forums pour que des personnes sympas et inform&#233;es sur ce sujet puissent m'aider !!  Apparemment, ce n'est pas ton cas !!


----------



## nova06 (11 Novembre 2007)

Oui il a aussi une connexion infrarouge.


----------



## HerveVV (11 Novembre 2007)

euh, je suis pas d'accord avec toi Nova06 :rose:, j'ai ce portable et je n'ai pas vu de connexion infrarouge dans les paramètres. et sur ce site, il le confirme.


http://www.lesmobiles.com/telephones/sonyericsson-w580i,fiche-technique.html


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Novembre 2007)

Wild Rose a dit:


> Ben justement, le constructeur ne le dit pas !!!!!!!!!!!  C'est pour &#231;a que je cherche des forums pour que des personnes sympas et inform&#233;es sur ce sujet puissent m'aider !!  Apparemment, ce n'est pas ton cas !!


eh bien apr&#232;s avoir &#233;pluch&#233; le descriptif technique sur le site de Sony Ericsson, il n'y a pas de port infrarouge. Ils citent dans cette notice les &#233;l&#233;ments de connectique possible et il n'est fait mention d'aucun port IR infrarouge. 

Tu n'as pas bien cherch&#233; ou alors tu es blonde. Pour ce qui est de chercher sur les forums, dis toi bien que 90&#37; de gens ne font aucun effort de recherche et s'&#233;vertuent &#224; harceler dans le seul but qu'on leur m&#226;che le travail.  Tu avais les moyens de t'informer, tu pouvais chercher, je vais reprendre ton expression :  Apparemment, ce n'est pas ton cas !! en plus tu reposes deux fois la question de suite non contente d'obtenir r&#233;ponse &#224; ton empressement d'une personne g&#226;t&#233;e et d&#233;sagr&#233;ablement p&#233;nible.

Quand on ne sait m&#234;me pas lire un simple descriptif technique, on s'ach&#232;te le plus simple des appareils pour &#233;ventuellement &#233;viter apr&#232;s d'ennuyer le monde avec des probl&#232;mes par la suite... parce que je le sens bien moi le coup... au moindre truc : comment je met un th&#232;me ?, la sonnerie la r&#232;gle comment ? ... 

Juste un conseil : le secoue pas trop celui l&#224;, &#231;a &#233;vite d'avoir l'impression d'&#233;couter que les intros pour la musique.


----------



## nova06 (12 Novembre 2007)

C'est vrai autant pour moi. J'ai lu un peu rapidement la notice pour répondre à la miss qui était en colère.

Du coup, j'ai fait la même erreur.


----------



## Mac Chaos (12 Novembre 2007)

Salut la jeunesse, une fois qu'on a t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; le petit plug in &#224; son papa mentionn&#233; plus haut, on a juste &#224; balancer le dossier d&#233;zipp&#233; dans la biblioth&#232;que &#224; la racine de Mac?
Z'&#234;tes bien aimables si vous me r&#233;pondez.

Si je demande &#231;a, c'est parce que je suis un gros nul qui n'y connais rien et j'ai essay&#233; de foutre de dossier dans la bibli et rien.

Par ailleurs, il y a un cd rom avec le telephone c'est pour p&#233;c&#233;. Dois-je tenter de l'utiliser sur mon magonifique mac ou dois-je retourner dans le magasin mettre un coup de boule au vendeur qui m'a dit que ca marchait avec mac?


----------



## Mac Chaos (13 Novembre 2007)

Bon j'ai eu la réponse. Pour ceux que ça interesse, il faut générer un dossier Phoneplugins dans bibliothèque et y ajouter le dossier dézippé. Ensuite, même si on ne veut pas utiliser le téléphone  comme moyen de connexion à Internet pour la bécane, on répond oui lorsque, pendant la connection bluetooth, la question est posée.​


----------



## HerveVV (13 Novembre 2007)

J'ai une amie qui a egalement de W580i et qui n'a eu aucun problème pour le reconnaitre sur son mac, alors que malheureusement ça été une vraie usine à gaz pour l'installer sur mon pc (qui va pas tarder à être viré ceci dit en passant  ) via le cdrom.
vivement que je switche ​


----------



## Mac Chaos (13 Novembre 2007)

sans installer le plug in? ca m'interesse...​


----------



## nova06 (13 Novembre 2007)

Moi aussi je serai curieux de savoir comment elle a fait pour l'utiliser avec isync sans ce plugin.


----------



## HerveVV (13 Novembre 2007)

je lui demanderai quand je la verrais... peut être ce week-end . mais doucement, j'ai pas encore switché, alors isync sans plugin pour moi c'est encore un peu du chinois :rose:


----------



## HerveVV (13 Novembre 2007)

hop hop hop merci le moteur de recherche "eh oui, je l'utilise beaucoup ", je sais à quoi sert Isync. en fait je sais pas s'il elle avait installé le plugin ou non. La seule chose qui est sure, c'est que pour mon pc ça a été la grosse galère, et j'utilise le logiciel de mon ancien Sony Erriccson Z530i car avec celui du Cdrom du W580i ça marche pô :rose:


----------



## Mac Chaos (13 Novembre 2007)

Pour l'instant (avec le plug in ) je peux synchroniser avec Isync mais je ne peux pas récupérer mes photos du sony sur mon Imac.
Sur mon pécé du boulot, je ne synchronise pas (volontairement). En revanche, après un peu de galère, j'arrive à gérer mes photos, etc...
Demain, je dois voir un grobouyg' boy qui a le même phone et qui, parait-il, fait tout avec Mac. Si j'ai du nouveau, je balance l'info.


----------



## nova06 (14 Novembre 2007)

J'utilse un petit logiciel qui s'appelle PhoneAgent v1.4.2 qui fonctionne sous léopard.

Je peux gérer ainsi tous mes contacts, mes photos, mes mp3, etc... et même modifier les thèmes du téléphone.

Il est payant, mais pour moi ça vaut le coup.


----------



## Mac Chaos (15 Novembre 2007)

Bon, même avec le plug in, le mac ne reconnaissait pas le telephone. je suis retourné chez grobouygues. Un des vendeurs a un iMac et m'a dit que ça devait fonctionner comme ça et ouvrir iPhoto tout seul (pour le sien ça marche). Il a essayé mon tel sur son mac, rien. Or donc, j'ai un portable neuf et celui là fonctionne.C'est à dire qu'en connection USB, il apparait sur le bureau et lance iPhoto.
Donc, si votre W850i fait comme mon ancien, rapportez le chez votre vendeur. J'espère que vous aurez la chance qu'ils aient un Mac à proximité pour vérifier que c'est bien le phone qui merdoie.


----------



## HerveVV (14 Avril 2008)

Salut, 
Je remonte ce post car j'ai un petit problème de synchronistion avec mon W580i. En fait j'enregistre mes rendez vous sur Ical, et lorsque je synchronise pour le retrouver sur mon portable, il y a un décalage d'1 heure !? mon portable et mon téléphone sont pourtant bien régler au niveau de l'heure. En plus j'ai mis des rendez vous jusqu'en juin et il n'a pas transférer les derniers sur le téléphone. Y a t'il des personnes qui ont eu ce genre de problème. Une idée pour le résoudre ?
merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2008)

Pour le reste, je ne sais pas, mais pour le décalage d'une heure, regarde voir si tu n'en a pas un réglé à GMT+1 (heure d'hiver) et l'autre à GMT+2 (heure d'été) !


----------



## HerveVV (15 Avril 2008)

Cool, ça fonctionne. Je suis nul, c'était d'une logique.  
 par contre il y a 3 RV fin mai et début juin qui n'arrivent pas à se synchroniser. :rose: 
merci Pascal


----------



## tomoe (16 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
Une question sans doute idiote, mais ISync ne reconnaît pas le téléphone. Any idea ? Je suis sur 10.5.3 avec câble USB.
Et puis j'avoue, je pense avoir fait une bourde monumentale : celle de supprimer la connexion dans les préférences réseau, un mouvement instinctif et purement idiot dans un esprit un peu embrumé. J'espérais que le système allait me le reproposer après redémarrage de l'ordi, mais espoir déçu.
Si quelqu'un a une idée, merci d'avance.


----------



## nova06 (16 Juin 2008)

J'utilise aussi leopard 10.5.3. Isync (v.3.0.2) reconnait le téléphone lorsqu'il est branché en usb.
Je ne vois pas le rapport avec la connexion réseau dont tu parles. Je n'en ai pas de spécifique pour le 580i et ça marche quand même.


----------



## tomoe (16 Juin 2008)

Merci Nova06.
En fait, lorsque j'ai branché le téléphone en USB, le panneau "Préférences système > réseau" s'est ouvert pour m'informer qu'un nouvel appareil de réseau avait été trouvé et m'a demandé de mettre mon numéro de téléphone et je ne sais plus quoi. Le problème, c'est que j'ai fait ça en n'étant pas bien réveillée et en faisant autre chose en même temps et que j'ai supprimé ensuite le truc dans un mouvement rageur et inconsidéré quand j'ai vu que iSync ne reconnaissait pas le téléphone.
En fait, ce qui m'intéresse surtout est de synchroniser iCal avec l'agenda. Tu y est arrivé ? Et comment ? Tu utilises aussi le fameux plugin ? 
Pour iPhoto, tout va bien, il s'ouvre tout seul. Pour la zique, j'ai essayé de tirer sauvagement un fichier du dossier iTunes dans le dossier "Ma musique" en respectant les sous dossiers nomdelartiste > nomdelalbum > morceau, mais cela n'a pas été couronné d'un franc succès : il n'apparaît pas dans le Walkman.
Je suis un peu réduite à deux neurones par moments, et toute aide serait la bienvenue.


----------



## nova06 (16 Juin 2008)

tomoe a dit:


> Merci Nova06.
> En fait, lorsque j'ai branché le téléphone en USB, le panneau "Préférences système > réseau" s'est ouvert pour m'informer qu'un nouvel appareil de réseau avait été trouvé et m'a demandé de mettre mon numéro de téléphone et je ne sais plus quoi.



il a dû te demander de taper un code sur ton téléphone qui s'affichait à l'écran de l'ordi.



> Le problème, c'est que j'ai fait ça en n'étant pas bien réveillée et en faisant autre chose en même temps et que j'ai supprimé ensuite le truc dans un mouvement rageur et inconsidéré quand j'ai vu que iSync ne reconnaissait pas le téléphone.
> En fait, ce qui m'intéresse surtout est de synchroniser iCal avec l'agenda. Tu y est arrivé ? Et comment ? Tu utilises aussi le fameux plugin ?
> [&#937;Pour iPhoto, tout va bien, il s'ouvre tout seul. Pour la zique, j'ai essayé de tirer sauvagement un fichier du dossier iTunes dans le dossier "Ma musique" en respectant les sous dossiers nomdelartiste > nomdelalbum > morceau, mais cela n'a pas été couronné d'un franc succès : il n'apparaît pas dans le Walkman.
> Je suis un peu réduite à deux neurones par moments, et toute aide serait la bienvenue.



Oui j'ai le plugin mais il ne marche pas.
Je n'ai pas de problème avec les fichiers que je glisse dans le téléphone lorsqu'il est en mode transfert de fichiers. Je vois bien les mp3 lorsque je lance
 le walkman.


----------



## nova06 (16 Juin 2008)

J'ai réussi à faire marcher la synchro avec bluetooth. J'ai lu une petite astuce sur le site mroach.com.

En fait il faut installer le plugin "SonyEricsson-W580.phoneplugin" également dans l'application iSync après l'avoir installer dans la bibliothèque de l'utilisateur. Pour ce dernier point, je considère que c'est déjà fait.

Pour cela, tu suis l'indication suivante :

/Applications/iSync.app/(clic droit pour ouvrir le contenu du paquet) => Contents/PlugIns/ApplePhoneConduit.syncdevice/Contents/PlugIns/ 

Une fois installé, tu te connectes en bluetooth avec l'ordinateur. Tu lances iSync, tu sélectionnes ton téléphone puis tu choisis dans "calendriers" soit "tous" soit "Sélectionnés" et tu coches celui ou ceux que tu veux synchroniser avec ton téléphone.

Quand la synchro est lancé, un message sur ton téléphone te demande si tu autorises l'accès de ton ordinateur. Evidemment oui. On ne s'est pas cassé la tête pour rien.

J'ai fait l'essai, ça marche très bien.


----------



## shymata (17 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,

pour ma part j'ai tout essayé et iSync n'a qu'une seule réponse en tête: nan!

iBook G4 800, Tiger à jour (X.4.11), iSync 2.4(501.2) et clé usb-BT Belkin.

Le tout a déjà fait parfaitement son job avec des Nokia divers (6233, 6300, 6500 slide et n73) et leurs plug in's respectifs, sans broncher.

Par contre pour ce w580i c'est affreux, tenté tous les plug in's dispos (2 versions différentes trouvées), inséré dans le PhonePlugins de la Biblio, ainsi que pour le répertoire Plugin dont il est question aussi pour iSync... Nada...

Désespérant, si je dois passer par l'OS à fenêtres pour transférer mes contacts et mon agenda...

S'il y a encore qqch à tenter, je suis toute ouïe... merci


----------



## tomoe (17 Juin 2008)

Et bien le problème est que c'est un iMac G5 de la première génération SANS Bluetooth. Et apparemment, la synchronisation n'est guère probante avec le câble USB.
Pour la musique, tout marche évidemment très bien. Je n'avais pas fait attention, mais j'avais fait l'essai avec un m4p et non un mp3 :rateau:
Bon, ne reste plus que ce foutu agenda. Bon, je vais faire une manuvre audacieuse en essayant à partir de mon Mac au bureau qui lui est moderne. Merci beaucoup en tous cas Nova06 pour ton aide.


----------



## nova06 (17 Juin 2008)

De rien. 

La synchro ne fonctionne que sous bluetooth, rien en USB.

J'ai un G5 quad, un adaptateur usb bluetooth de marque belkin, iSync 3.0.2 et le w580i. En ajoutant le plugin dans l'appli iSync la synchro s'est mise à marcher parfaitement, c'est à dire les contacts et les calendriers directement dans le téléphone.


----------



## brunofuture (18 Juillet 2008)

shymata a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> pour ma part j'ai tout essayé et iSync n'a qu'une seule réponse en tête: nan!
> 
> iBook G4 800, Tiger à jour (X.4.11), iSync 2.4(501.2) et clé usb-BT Belkin.



Shymata as-tu résolu ton problème ? Si oui comment ?

J'ai le même équipent et la même configuration que tu décris, et je souhaite acheter un W580im...

Merci.


----------



## Misssss (2 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai depuis peu un Sony Ericson W580i, et lorsque je veux consulter mes messages dans ma boite de reception, c'est vraiment mais vraiment lent... D'autres personnes possedant ce portable ont ce probleme? Si vous savez comment faire pour regler ce probleme... Merci d'avance


----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2008)

C'est pas normal.
Il faut retourner chez ton vendeur


----------



## nova06 (2 Décembre 2008)

je n'ai aucun ralentissement, mon fils non plus d'ailleurs.
Ramène le où tu l'as acheté pour qu'ils le testent. Tu auras peut-être la chance de le voir remplacé.


----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2008)

Peut-être qu'une mise à jour du soft résoudra le problème


----------



## Misssss (2 Décembre 2008)

"Peut-être qu'une mise à jour du soft résoudra le problème"
Comment faire =$ ? 


J'ai acheté mon portable avec mon abonnement virgin du coup je l'ai commandé sur internet.


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2008)

Il faut aller dans un centre agréé Sony Ericsson. Tu les trouves sur le site de Sony Ericsson France
Là il te feront la màj


----------



## Misssss (3 Décembre 2008)

D'accord, merci. Mais enfait mon portable est tout neuf donc je ne pense pas qu'une mise a jour changera quelque chose... si ?


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2008)

Pas forcément, car il est possible qu'il ait été produit il y a plusieurs mois et qu'il ne bénéficie pas des derniers update.


----------



## Misssss (3 Décembre 2008)

Merci, mais je ne pourrais pas me rendre dans un centre agrée ils sont tous situé loin de la ou j'habite. Je ne peux rien télécharger pour faire une mise a jour moi meme ?


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2008)

Sur PC oui via le site Sony Ericsson.. pour Mac c'est nada à moins d'avoir BootCamp ( ou autre) sur ton Mac


----------



## Misssss (3 Décembre 2008)

Apparament je ne suis pas vraiment doué. Tout d'abord j'ai un PC. Je suis allée sur le site mais je ne trouve pas de màj du software pour mon portable pourrais-tu 'envoyer le lien s'il te plait :$ ? Merci beauocup


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2008)

http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/support/softwaredownloads/w580i?lc=fr&cc=ch


----------

